# Nordend-port, rep-bot mit Bank-Zugriff, AH in Dalaran



## Rabaz (1. Juli 2009)

Da gugg es gibt auch mal positive Nachrichten:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...691&sid=3#0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denys (1. Juli 2009)

Wurde aber auch mal Zeit, jetzt kommt nur wieder das rumgeheule von den anderen Berufen ^^
Dazu sag ich einfach nur, Tja pech gehabt lern ingi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (1. Juli 2009)

Das Rezept für den Rep-Bot muss erstmal droppen.


----------



## MoonFrost (2. Juli 2009)

Meine vermutung is das es bei levi. mimimiron oder xt zu kürschnern sein wird oder halt als normaler drop.


----------



## Schmiddel (2. Juli 2009)

Sicherlich wieder ein paar tolle Sachen dabei. Was ich aber immer noch vermisse, sind Sachen, wo ich als Ingi Vorteile gegenüber anderen Berufen habe. Als Beispiel VZ die berufsbezogen sind, zusätzlich Sockel und so.  *neidvoll auf Lederer, Juwi und und und guck*

Die Kopfverzauberung ist zwar nett, wenn ich aber in nem Raid mit sowas auftauche werd ich nicht lang dableiben...  vllt im PVP lustig

Nicht schlecht sind die neuen Einspritzungen, 25% mehr hat was^^

Neuer Repbot: Da man in den meisten Ini´s eh jmd zum Reppen hat bzw. etwas ausserhalb der Instanz dient er wohl nur als direkter Zugriff zur Bank.

Bombengürtel...mal ehrlich, wer schmeisst das Zeugs durch die Gegend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurmlochgenerator, wurde Zeit das der kommt, ich benutze die alten immer noch regelmäßig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AH in Daleran ist wirklich ne super Sache, da wird mancher Grün vor Neid^^

Munition braucht weniger Mats. Soviel warens vorher auch net, aber man nimmts gern mit^.


----------



## Rabaz (4. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das Rezept für den Rep-Bot muss erstmal droppen.



Hast du eigentlich jemals irgendwo irgendwas positives, fröhliches von dir gegeben ? Kauf dir mal eine Zimmerpflanze oder sowas ^^.


----------



## Denys (6. Juli 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Meine vermutung is das es bei levi. mimimiron oder xt zu kürschnern sein wird oder halt als normaler drop.



Entweder das oder vlt auch in einem alten Repbot zu finden sein


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (7. Juli 2009)

Ich freu mich schon drauf im Gildenchat das erste Mal schreiben zu können. 

"Ich mach noch grad Ah fertig.."
"Wie du bist doch in Dalaran ..?"
"Ja und Ich bin Ingi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" 


Das mit dem Wurmloch hab Ich aber noch nicht wirklich verstanden, ist das sowas wie ein Ruhestein oder was ? Ich kann sowas gar nicht benutzen xD bzw hab das Irgendwo gelernt .. *heul*

Das mit dem Einspritzerset ist klasse... Besonders für mich als Heiler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmiddel (7. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wurmloch hab Ich aber noch nicht wirklich verstanden, ist das sowas wie ein Ruhestein oder was ? Ich kann sowas gar nicht benutzen xD bzw hab das Irgendwo gelernt .. *heul*



Das lernte man damals einmal in Tanaris und im Schergrat. Da steht so ne Transporterplattform, den NPC daneben anquasseln und von Ihm lernen. So hab ichs mal in Errinnerung. Nennen sich "Extrem sicherer Transporter nach Toshleys Station" "Extrem sicherer Transporter nach Gadgezetan"
Ich finde die toll, benutze die auch immer wieder. Bloss bei dem nach Tanaris aufpassen, der hat eine hässliche Fehlfunkion wo man mitten in der Wüste abstürzt^^ Also immer einen Fallchirmumhang anhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teachdire (7. Juli 2009)

jo die jeweiligen wurmlöcher hängen derzeit zumindest noch daran welcher Zunft du angehörst also gnom oder gobo

gnome lernen die wurmlöcher nach tanaris in gadgetzan beim teleporter ( wo auch sonst ) und im schergrat bei der gnomenbasis ( achtung aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

die gobos dürfen in everlook das wurmloch nach winterspring lernen und in area51 das wurmloch nach netherstorm

wo die neuen sind tja K3 obs nen unterschied gibbet ka


ps ich finds toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (7. Juli 2009)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Das lernte man damals einmal in Tanaris und im Schergrat. Da steht so ne Transporterplattform, den NPC daneben anquasseln und von Ihm lernen. So hab ichs mal in Errinnerung. Nennen sich "Extrem sicherer Transporter nach Toshleys Station" "Extrem sicherer Transporter nach Gadgezetan"
> Ich finde die toll, benutze die auch immer wieder. Bloss bei dem nach Tanaris aufpassen, der hat eine hässliche Fehlfunkion wo man mitten in der Wüste abstürzt^^ Also immer einen Fallchirmumhang anhaben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hmm dann hat sich das für mich eh erledigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blutsegeladmiral und Ruf noch nicht zurückgefarmt ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sobald mich ne Wache von denen sieht versuchen die mich zu verhauen

Aber danke für die Info 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (7. Juli 2009)

Also der Beschreibung nach könnte man auch vermuten, dass einen der neue Transporter einfach _irgendwo_ nach Nordend portet ...

LOL, Zimmerpflanze kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Schmiddel (7. Juli 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Also der Beschreibung nach könnte man auch vermuten, dass einen der neue Transporter einfach _irgendwo_ nach Nordend portet ...



Ich sehs schon kommen, hängst irgendwo in der alten Welt fest, Ruhestein hat CD....Also her mit dem Transporter, benutzen....und man ist wieder am AdW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und damit der Ärger sich auch richtig lohnt, materialisiert man sich 50m über dem Boden und hat seinen Fallschirm vergessen^^

Ich freu mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo man das lernt stand aber noch nirgends oder?  Beim Lehrer glaub ich fast nicht, wird wohl wieder irgendwo ein Goblin rumstehn.


----------



## Soiy09 (9. Juli 2009)

Weiß denn schon jemand welche Materialien wir für den neuen Ingi RepBot brauchen?


----------



## Muh-Q (9. Juli 2009)

> # Jeeves now requires Field Repair Bot 74A x 2, Field Repair Bot 110G x 10 (Up from 4), Scrapbot Construction Kit x 20 (Up from 10), Titansteel Bar x 8, King's Amber x 2, Handful of Cobalt Bolts x 30.


Also mehrere der alten Bots, Titanstahl, 2 epische Gems und viele Schrauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soiy09 (9. Juli 2009)

Okay das geht ja noch


----------



## NoD (13. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde die neuen Sachen auch mal wieder sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ingi aus Überzeugung.

Das Rezept für Jeeves (den neuen Repbot) droppt z.B. auch bei den Bibliothekswächtern im Gebiet unterhalb von Ulduar auf der Terasse.

Hatte max. 100 killen müssen bis es gedroppt ist.

siehe auch bei den Kommtaren des Items auf WoWhead PTR (Englisch):
http://ptr.wowhead.com/?item=49040#comments

Hier auch ein Bild: http://twitpic.com/9pj0h


Ah. Noch zum Wurmlochgenerator.

Es wird ein Portal gestellt ähnlich das vom Magier. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass man es nach anklicken, eine Auswahl bekommt.
Man kann dann jedes Nordend Gebiet uswählen. Eiskrone, Sholazar Becken, usw und wird dann dort hingeportet.

Habe es paar mal probiert und bin immer wieder an der selben Stelle in den Gebieten rausgekommen, irgendwo auf ner Berspitze oder anderen ungewöhnlichen Orten. Aber was gefährliches ist noch nicht passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Fallschirmumhang immer an hab*


----------



## MoonFrost (14. Juli 2009)

NoD schrieb:


> Also ich finde die neuen Sachen auch mal wieder sehr geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Is das jeewes rezept bop?
Und kann nur ich das wurmlöoch benutzen oder mein ganzer raid?


----------



## Schmiddel (15. Juli 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Is das jeewes rezept bop?
> Und kann nur ich das wurmlöoch benutzen oder mein ganzer raid?



Ich bezweifle mal, das der Raid das nutzen kann. Reines Ingi-Teil und nur für ihn nutzbar (wie beim DK das Portal)


----------



## Hellfried (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo ihr Ingi´s da draussen! Ich bin ja manchmal ein wenig "doof", aber könnt ihr mir vllt. sagen, wie und wo das mit dem AH in Dalaran funktioniert? Ich finde keinen dampfbetriebenen Auktionator. Das gleiche gilt für die Wurmlöcher, keine Ahnung wie das geht!

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmiddel (27. Juli 2009)

Im Moment nur auf Testservern, da es erst mit nächsten Patch kommt...


----------



## dwarfi75 (27. Juli 2009)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Im Moment nur auf Testservern, da es erst mit nächsten Patch kommt...



ja, steht beim Ingilehrer in Dalaran


----------

